# OIP closed



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, the fisherman got the pier closed cause they couldn't "social distance". See, this is why we can't have nice things.

"Nobody tells me what to do, it's not legal" attitude.









LOCAL EMERGENCY CORONAVIRUS UPDATE: Okaloosa Pier closes, health official gives grim warning


This content is being provided for free as a public service to our readers during the coronavirus outbreak. Please support local journalism by subscribing




www.nwfdailynews.com


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

It was only a matter of time........knew it was coming after all the others closed.


----------

